# Tauziehen



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

So, hier mal ein Forenspiel was ich schon in einem anderen Forum gesehen habe.

Hier die Regeln:

Leute, deren Nick mit einem der Buchstaben *A-L* beginnt, zählen -1
Leute, deren Nick mit einem der Buchstaben *M-Z* beginnt, zählen +1
gestartet wird bei 100. Kommt man bei 0 bzw. 200 an hat die jeweilige Gruppe gewonnen. Man muss aber 15min warten, bevor man erneut posten darf, da man ansonsten durch wiederholtes posten sofort gewinnen könnte.

Ist zwar ein Zählspiel, aber da man 15Min warten muss bis man erneut  posten darf, zählt es ja an sich nicht als "Mega-Postcount-Pusher".  

Ich fang mal an:
*A*soriel -1
99


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

*R*azyl +1
100


----------



## Monddrachin (22. Februar 2009)

*M*onddrachin +1
101


----------



## Tabuno (22. Februar 2009)

*T*abuno + 1
102


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

*A*soriel -1
101


----------



## Tyalra (22. Februar 2009)

*T*yalra +1
102

gogogo die M-Z gruppe gewinnt !!!!!


----------



## Tabuno (22. Februar 2009)

*T*abuno + 1
103


----------



## Infecto (22. Februar 2009)

*I*nfecto -1
102


----------



## Tabuno (22. Februar 2009)

*T*abuno + 1
103


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

*R*azyl +1
104


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

*A*soriel -1
103


----------



## Tabuno (22. Februar 2009)

*T*abuno + 1
104


----------



## Tyalra (22. Februar 2009)

*T*yalra +1
105


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2009)

*S*elor +1
106


----------



## Night falls (22. Februar 2009)

*N*ight falls +1

107


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

*R*azyl +1
108


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

*A*soriel -1
107


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Hm Asoriel - du wolltest selber das wir nur alle 15 Min posten befolgts das aber selber net =O
(*Dieser Beitrag gehört nicht zum spiel!*)


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

doch, oder hab ich mich verguckt? Zeig doch mal wo, dann lösch ich es natürlich
edit: Der kürzeste Abstand zwischen 2 Posts war 30 Minuten, also wars doch okay?!


----------



## Hirsi325 (22. Februar 2009)

Hirsi -1
106


----------



## Mini Vaati (22. Februar 2009)

mini vaati +1
107(wenn ich mich nich irre


----------



## Ichselbstenst (22. Februar 2009)

*I*chselbstenst -1
106


----------



## Tabuno (22. Februar 2009)

*T*abuno + 1
107


----------



## Kronas (22. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> *T*abuno + 1
> 107


das war 2 min zu früh ich wolle nach 15 min!
einfach aus protest gibts jetzt ein -1 wegen dem K und drauffolgend ist die neue zahl
*106*


----------



## Tabuno (22. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das war 2 min zu früh ich wolle nach 15 min!
> einfach aus protest gibts jetzt ein -1 wegen dem K und drauffolgend ist die neue zahl
> *106*


Häh?


----------



## Qonix (22. Februar 2009)

107


----------



## Kronas (22. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Häh?


lies den ersten post, erst nach 15 minuten abstand zum andern posten
und du hast 2 min zu früh^^


----------



## Tabuno (22. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lies den ersten post, erst nach 15 minuten abstand zum andern posten
> und du hast 2 min zu früh^^


Nein, man darf erst 15 Minuten nach seinem eignen Post posten.


----------



## Tyalra (22. Februar 2009)

*T*yalra +1

108


----------



## Ichselbstenst (22. Februar 2009)

Ichselbstenst -1
107


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Razyl +1
108


----------



## Tabuno (22. Februar 2009)

109


----------



## xXElfaronXx (22. Februar 2009)

110


----------



## Soramac (22. Februar 2009)

*s*oramac
111


----------



## Infecto (22. Februar 2009)

110


----------



## Totemwächter (22. Februar 2009)

Infecto schrieb:


> 110


*T*otemwächter
111


----------



## Tyalra (22. Februar 2009)

112

gogogo


----------



## dragon1 (22. Februar 2009)

dragon

111


----------



## Tabuno (22. Februar 2009)

112


----------



## Hinack (22. Februar 2009)

Hinack -1
111


----------



## dragon1 (22. Februar 2009)

dragon

110


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

*A*soriel -1

109


----------



## Tyalra (22. Februar 2009)

Tylara +1

110


----------



## jolk (22. Februar 2009)

J -1

109


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

*A*soriel -1
108


----------



## -Sar- (22. Februar 2009)

Sar +1
109


----------



## Tyalra (22. Februar 2009)

+1
110


----------



## Yoranox (23. Februar 2009)

Yoranox +1
111


----------



## Night falls (23. Februar 2009)

112


----------



## Tyalra (23. Februar 2009)

113


----------



## Ichselbstenst (23. Februar 2009)

112


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

113


----------



## Tyalra (23. Februar 2009)

114


----------



## Goebi (23. Februar 2009)

113


----------



## bluedragon91 (23. Februar 2009)

*B*ludragon
-1 
112


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

113


----------



## Goebi (23. Februar 2009)

112


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2009)

113


----------



## Tyalra (23. Februar 2009)

114


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

115


----------



## Soramac (23. Februar 2009)

116


----------



## Fiqqsaw (23. Februar 2009)

Fiqqsaw
115


----------



## Tyalra (23. Februar 2009)

116


----------



## Infecto (23. Februar 2009)

*I*nfecto -1
115


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

Mishua 
116


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

117 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (23. Februar 2009)

118


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

119


----------



## Tyalra (23. Februar 2009)

120

gogogogo


----------



## dragon1 (23. Februar 2009)

119


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

120


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

121


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

122


----------



## Tyalra (23. Februar 2009)

123


----------



## Tade (23. Februar 2009)

124


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

125


----------



## xXElfaronXx (23. Februar 2009)

126


----------



## $n4re (23. Februar 2009)

125


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

126


----------



## bluedragon91 (23. Februar 2009)

125


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

126


----------



## Syane (23. Februar 2009)

S +1

127


----------



## Tyalra (23. Februar 2009)

128


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Februar 2009)

129


----------



## Aero_one (23. Februar 2009)

128


----------



## bluedragon91 (23. Februar 2009)

127


----------



## bluedragon91 (23. Februar 2009)

127


----------



## Asoriel (23. Februar 2009)

Aero_One, man darf nur alle 15min. Daher trotz meines -1 immer noch 127.


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

128


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

129


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (23. Februar 2009)

gondi der krieger
-1
128


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

Mishua :>
129


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

130


----------



## Tyalra (23. Februar 2009)

131


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

132


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

133


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

134 Hau Ruck!


----------



## Tyalra (23. Februar 2009)

135


----------



## Aero_one (23. Februar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Aero_One, man darf nur alle 15min. Daher trotz meines -1 immer noch 127.



This is Madness ... wo hab ich denn 2x kurz nacheinander gepostet ...?

134


----------



## Ichselbstenst (23. Februar 2009)

133


----------



## Tyalra (23. Februar 2009)

135


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

136


----------



## Tyalra (23. Februar 2009)

137


----------



## Aero_one (23. Februar 2009)

136


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

137


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

138


----------



## Alion (23. Februar 2009)

137


----------



## Tabuno (23. Februar 2009)

138


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

139


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

140


----------



## Tyalra (23. Februar 2009)

141


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

142


----------



## bluedragon91 (23. Februar 2009)

141


----------



## Tabuno (23. Februar 2009)

142


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

^143


----------



## Night falls (23. Februar 2009)

144


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

^145


----------



## Tyalra (23. Februar 2009)

146


----------



## Hirsi325 (23. Februar 2009)

Hirsi -1

145


----------



## Tabuno (23. Februar 2009)

146


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

^147


----------



## Tabuno (23. Februar 2009)

148


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Februar 2009)

*D*eathstyle -1
147


----------



## Night falls (23. Februar 2009)

148


----------



## Tabuno (23. Februar 2009)

149


----------



## Syane (23. Februar 2009)

150

ZIEHHHHT


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Februar 2009)

149 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (23. Februar 2009)

150 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

151


----------



## Tyalra (23. Februar 2009)

152


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

153


----------



## Tyalra (23. Februar 2009)

154


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

155


----------



## Syane (23. Februar 2009)

156

Team 2 gewinnt ..gogo


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

157


----------



## Tabuno (23. Februar 2009)

158


----------



## Night falls (23. Februar 2009)

159


----------



## Kronas (23. Februar 2009)

158
sinnlos^^


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

159


----------

